# shower curb



## timfratar (Sep 17, 2010)

Can deck mud be used to form the curb instead of mortar mix?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Not sure what your definitions of mortar mix or deck mud are. 

Deck mud is the term generally used for what material you pour a shower pan with. Yes, you can also use that to form the curb.

Check here for the definitions of different types of "mud":
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/mud-what-9321/#post91063


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

Tim,

Since you distinguished between deck mud and mortar mix, I'm gonna assume you know there's a difference. You'll have a hard time shaping a curb with deck mud, as you suspected. It's not "sticky" so it'll want to fall apart when you place it vertically. Use mortar mix.

Deck mud is used for shower floors and for floors in general. The ratio can vary, but ideally a 1:4 for showers and 1:5 for other floors is recommended. I've seen guys mix deck mud from 1:3 to 1:7 or so. Yikes. 

Jaz


----------

